# pin up pics of dany



## pixilstudio (Jul 16, 2012)

shot with alien bees and the 5d mark3 
CC welcome
thanks for stopping by
to see the full set please visit dany photographs denver


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweeeet! :heart: (you gotta see the sets in the link!)

I'm guessing she's a little bit sunburned in places like the arms and shoulders? Some of her skin appears a little red. Nice work!


----------



## gopal (Jul 17, 2012)

superior work....girl is wonderful in posing and u in shooting...thnx.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great shots... and lovely model!    Nice set!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the last one best...... save for the poor placement of the watermark.


----------



## pixilstudio (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks all for stopping by
and yes about the water mark i know and yes a little red all true


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 17, 2012)

She's freaking adorable! Nice job in the studio, I'd like to see her on a set with props, furniture.


----------



## CreativeSnaps (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice set and lovely model 
As you have asked for CC there is a few things that stand out.
1.  Her arm in 3 (just personal taste) could do with sliming down where the top of the tricep is as her arm looks odd to me.
2. There is a couple of areas where you have missed with the brush making the white seamless whiter than in camera.
3. The shadows on the floor under her feet and the stool don't look real.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2012)

I hate to be the voice of discontent, but with the exception of a very few photos in Set 3, I feel this was an opportunity sorely missed.  It looks as if you set up your lighting, got a good exposure and left everything in place throughout the shoot.  As lovely as she is and even with the various stages of undress, I became quite bored.  The female form is wonderfully curved and is deserving of having subtlety of shadow to enhance those curves.

Just my 2¢.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 17, 2012)

I am not sure I would call this "pin up". This is a great example of why professional hair and makeup is a key factor in Boudoir and pin-up. 

Pretty sure I saw that skirt in our local "toy store" a few months back. It comes in camo too! 

Editing is nice. I would have liked to see more variation in background or setting.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicely done ... gorgeous model
though I'd love to see more originality in the poses and angles.


----------



## pixilstudio (Jul 23, 2012)

CreativeSnaps said:


> Nice set and lovely model
> As you have asked for CC there is a few things that stand out.
> 1.  Her arm in 3 (just personal taste) could do with sliming down where the top of the tricep is as her arm looks odd to me.
> 2. There is a couple of areas where you have missed with the brush making the white seamless whiter than in camera.
> 3. The shadows on the floor under her feet and the stool don't look real.



thanks for the comments
the model was completely cut out and the shadows were added back in so not sure what you mean in #2


----------



## pixilstudio (Jul 23, 2012)

the lights are definitely moved around. my intent was to have nice and even lighting for a pin up like look thats why the skin is extra processed.
if you want to see more dramatic lighting i sugest you look at  the photos posted on my sit,  especially the last  few in the third set 
dany photographs denver
but they are not nsfw and could not post them here.


----------



## CreativeSnaps (Jul 23, 2012)

pixilstudio said:


> CreativeSnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set and lovely model
> ...



Some people under expose the BG and then correct it in post by adding a levels/curves adjustment to blow the white BG and then delete/brush the adjustment off the talent.  
With you cutting and then adding the model to a digital BG will explain the areas you missed around the edges of her hair.
Hope that makes more sense.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 23, 2012)

There's a lot to like about these, mostly that she's cute as a button and pretty good at posing. Nice pin-up style lighting.

The cutting out is pretty rough, though. I could tell instantly, looking at the non-expanded images, that you'd cut her out. I have no insight whatsoever in how to do it well, and I simply don't do it any more. Shoot against a white background with the living hell lit out of it instead, for this look, or greenscreen if you want to move her around onto new backgrounds.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree very cute model, and I would be curious to learn more about how many lights, how you lit etc. 

I also noticed right away that you cut out the model and added the shadows back in.  Dislike that.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice to see you posting here Bryan...you haven't forgotten us.  

Yes, I agree with those that the model is adorable.  That always helps, but plenty of credit to you for shooting her well and making her look comfortable in front of the camera.
The one thing that jumps out at me, is that loose bit of hair above her eyes, as seen in #1 and #3.  
Also, I don't tend to think white background when I hear 'Pin-up'.  I tend to thing of those old time pin-up posters / ads with strong color backgrounds...or something along the lines of what Robert Alvarado does.


----------



## pixilstudio (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks big mike i am definitely more inspired by the "moder pinups" of alverado.
and space fuzz and the rest  of you guys commenting on the BG i only have 2 lights alien 800's i believe i used a soft oxegon in front left  and an umbrella on the right.  all i have for modifiers  is 2 umbrellas 2 oxegon soft box umbrella thingies and a beauty dish.  if i had 2 more lights it would be a no brainer i could blow out the BG and save me alot of time editing.


----------

